# $50-$70 headset cans



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 24, 2013)

Im looking to get a pair of cans for listening to music at work, and various other things. There have been a lot of times in the last week or so that I wish I had some decent ones. 

I have been looking at Sennheiser HD429s. they are like $50 on amazon. What others can you recommend for the price range. Please don't recommend Bose or Beats, as I think there are a lot better options.


----------



## Jack1n (Mar 24, 2013)

Go for the Senns no need to look any where else.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 24, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00001WRSJ/?tag=tec06d-20

I like the Senns you listed though. Here is a good list for your price range:
http://shopper.cnet.com/compare-hea...6_500891_103196_501416_106800_&tag=mncol;dir2

EDIT: I know these are above your price range but these are the one's I own and love:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-ath-ad700#wiki


----------



## Jack1n (Mar 24, 2013)

http://shopper.cnet.com/headphones/sennheiser-hd438-black/4014-7877_9-33770030.html
I wonder how these compare to the 429s.


----------



## SaltyFish (Mar 24, 2013)

HammerON said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00001WRSJ/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> I like the Senns you listed though. Here is a good list for your price range:
> http://shopper.cnet.com/compare-hea...6_500891_103196_501416_106800_&tag=mncol;dir2
> ...



The Sony V6 is pretty good. The AD700 might not be as good of a choice since it's open and OP wants to use it at work.

Some other recommendations:
Sony MDR-XB500
Audio Technica ATH-M30 (the popular M50 model maybe within your budget if you can find a deal; it comes in straight cable and coiled cable versions)
Creative Aurvana Live!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 25, 2013)

SaltyFish said:


> The Sony V6 is pretty good. The AD700 might not be as good of a choice since it's open and OP wants to use it at work.
> 
> Some other recommendations:
> Sony MDR-XB500
> ...



Those Sony's seem nuts! 4hz lowest they go? jesus, that's lower then most subs for cars. I almost question the specs at this point.


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Mar 25, 2013)

Check out the Superlux 668b, from what I have seen, the reviews are golden


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 25, 2013)

St.Alia-Of-The-Knife said:


> Check out the Superlux 668b, from what I have seen, the reviews are golden



those look so unconfortable!


----------



## erocker (Mar 25, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> those look so unconfortable!



How so? I don't see any pointed spikes that stick into your head.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 25, 2013)

erocker said:


> How so? I don't see any pointed spikes that stick into your head.



how the pads are one big bridge going across. Feel like it would be weird feeling.


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Mar 25, 2013)

Well apparently their sound quality compare to headphones in the 150$ range


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 25, 2013)

St.Alia-Of-The-Knife said:


> Well apparently their sound quality compare to headphones in the 150$ range



hmm interesting! I get paid tomorrow, so ill probably let you all know what I decide on.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 25, 2013)

St.Alia-Of-The-Knife said:


> Well apparently their sound quality compare to headphones in the 150$ range



Was thinking about upgrading to those myself


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 27, 2013)

The Sony V6 cans at $70 is your very best bet. For that kinda money they are very very hard to beat.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 27, 2013)

One more vote for Sony MDR-V6, they are the standard for a lot of recording studios for over 2 decades for a reason.


----------

